# ebay Class Action Get Your Check?



## Old Iron (Dec 6, 2011)

I got a check today from eBay INC, Settlement Fund, i kinda of figuyred I'd take a trip. But how far can you go on $.06 :lmao:

Paul


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 6, 2011)

Ya got to wonder how they can justify the paperwork required to write a check for that.


----------



## brucer (Dec 6, 2011)

my ebat settlement check was for a whopping 17cents..


----------



## reds (Dec 6, 2011)

My settlement check was $2.72. 

Don't know how much I bought and certainly do not want the wife to know either.


----------



## Old Iron (Dec 6, 2011)

I think I'll hang on to mine, The bank mite back charge 10 bucks to process it.:huh:

Paul


----------



## sic semper tyrannis (Dec 6, 2011)

.10...

Geez you would think they would have paypalled it....


----------



## Bobby Bailey (Dec 6, 2011)

Got my 0.10 today. We're going out tonight !
Bobby


----------



## Weldfab (Dec 7, 2011)

Guess my check is still in the mail?!!


----------

